# Gstno1's (Purists beware) TTRS Build Thread



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

****UPDATED WITH FINAL PHOTOS ON PAGE 4!!****

Well, after owning this car for about 6 months, things have escalated fairly quickly. I previously owned an A7 and missed actually driving a car. The A7 did everything for you, and I really
wanted to get back behind the wheel of a "drivers" car. So after some searching around I found one I really liked. A 2012 Phantom Black, 6 speed, all options, Nav car. I bought this
car sight unseen and had ever had a chance to drive a TTRS before. Needless to say, my first time out I was hooked and knew I made the right decision!





Fast foward a couple of months, car runs great but, me being me... I always need to do something to my car. I took to the interwebs and bought some light tint from Laminx
for the headlights and tailights, along with some "hold over" VMR wheels. Mainly because I liked the way the design just flowed with the cars lines. Some miscellaneous things
were added like a TTRS black gas lid door and emblems... just some real minor stuff. I always have to be doing something. :facepalm:





I finally took the leap and decided the black had to go. I bought the car with the intention of wrapping it, and never really cared about the color of car I purchased, just the options.
If you have ever owned a black car, you know what a PITA it is to keep clean. I wanted something different that stood out but at the same time was subtle. If you know TTRS's you
know the states were never privilaged to the Nardo Grey TTRS, it's a color that we all love but never got. So... I decided to wrap it. For those of you with keen eyes... some of you 
may recognized the livery. That will come later, further down this build thread :thumbup: ;-)



After a thorough clay bar and detail, it was time to lay. I apologize for the angle on some of these. (gangster lean photography)


http://i28.photobucket.com/albums/c247/Gstno12/8_zpsjta****t.jpg









The wrap turned out killer and I love the way it looks understated but still draws your eye. Now that the exterior body was pretty much buttoned up, I decided to
turn my attention to the interior. I've had some nice cars in the past and wanted the interior to look on par as well. I really hated the factory headliner, it looks like something
out of a civic. So after some talks with my guys over at Auto Upholstery Needs, we went with a alcantara headliner double stiched in white. Then we turned our
attention to the door cards and we followed along the same lines to complete those as well. The over all look really changed the interior and brought the car to the price
point it's represented at.



Now, this bring me to the power... and this is where the story is really only getting started. :-D I decided I needed more power (Que Tim Taylor grunt)
APR Stage 2 was my go to. Full RSC exhaust and a VWR TTRS Intake. Sounds nothing short of amazing. 




Hanging out with some TTRS friends.


Now, remeber those "Hold over" VMR's? Well, here is what I had been waiting for, some AG M580 wheels. MMMMmmmMMMM 
Started with a brushed face and then finished iridescent candy red. Now everything is starting to come together.




I got some new plates!



Now all that bring us to current day and time. Things have kind of progressed rather quickly lol
:WARNING: PURESTS STOP READING NOW. I'm definitly doing to piss some people off with what I am about too share. But I don't really care! It's what I wanted!
Every Audi I have owned Audi S5, Audi A7 were all on air. I love air, it's so versatile for everyday use. There is only one other TTRS I know of in the country on air, and
I absolutely love the look of it. So calls went out to Accuair and Airlift and packages came in.








Test fitted wheels to ensure everything will work. :heart:



While the car had some down time, I decided to get the rest of the interior done. So the guys from Auto Upholstery Needs came and stripped the car and started on all
the seats, center console and instrument cluster cover. We plan to do it the way Audi should have done the TTRS in the first place. All Alcantara, white double stitching and long octogonal
shapes in the seats just like a proper RS car.





Oh and for those of you still with me after all this nonsence... here is a treat for you as well. Calls went out to 034 motorsports.. and this is where we are at present


----------



## milo (Feb 19, 2002)

Beautiful wrap and awesome mods👍


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

I NEED TO SEE THIS IN PERSON!!!! Wow!!!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice build up! I missed it if posted, is that Nardo? Love that color on the RS7 i saw in the showroom.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, no expense spared in this build! Epic!


----------



## Gotsol (Jan 25, 2007)

not my style but you have to respect a commitment like this build. Good luck


----------



## TSFI (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice Mr. Grey, I thought this car looked familiar. When will be the big debut?


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Pretty kickass work. Love everything in this thread except the bags. Especially for you being in Texas. i can see if you were in a snow state or a state with roads of complete **** like here in NY. 

Anyways, the interior job is quite amazing! The level of work is awesome. If you dont mind sharing, whats an estimated cost of the alacantra work?


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

interior looks great! 

how much weight you figure the air ride adds?


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Very nice! The interior work looks amazing


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

yes car looks great..cant wait to see the final pics…also would like to know estimated costs of interior work..Thanks


----------



## illbillTS (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome build! Those seats looks incredible. 

Any thoughts on the VWR intake? I've been going back and forth on it, I know it doesn't really add much performance, but I'd like to hear the turbo more


----------



## ExcessiveBoost (Oct 13, 2002)

Sub'd! GL for what the future holds. :thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Very nice car. Would love to see it in person. Looks like 5 or 6 TT-RS's in the DFW area. We should plan something and hang out! :beer:


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Great looking build! Definitely going to turn some heads with car once it is all put together. 

1. Air ride - My son has had air ride on a Mk6 GTI, VW CC, and now Audi S5. Air ride and stance hasn't been my thing, but we went with the Airlift Performance Series shocks/rear bags/front struts on the S5 a couple of months ago and I am truly impressed.

Much better ride and handling than the older Slam series. In fact, I actually believe that the Performance Series system with the right settings (shock/strut length and air pressure) provides both a better ride and better handling than the OEM S5 hardware (without the Dynamic suspension option) . The 30 way adjustable shocks/struts really make a tremendous difference.

To all the air ride haters... The new air ride hardware that has been designed for handling performance, not only "moar low", may change your mind about using air vs conventional coil overs/springs. 

2. Wheels - Nice color and will look great contrasted with the grey wrap. They will definitely stand out! 

3. So does your engine coming out/apart have anything to do with the big announcement due on June 16th from 034 Motorsports regarding their new > Stage 2 package for the TT-RS? In either case, please post up all the details! Members of this (sub) forum eat up all the go fast information, even more so than the appearance mods.  

4. Interior - Looks awesome! Like others, I would be interested in finding out a ballpark price for that type of work. If you don't want to post the number, could you send it via PM to those that ask? If you got some sort of 'friend' discount, maybe the shop wouldn't mind you posting a 'retail' type cost instead? 

Looking forward to reading your updates... Please don't make us wait too long!


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Damn.... Nice attention to detail. Are you doing the new 034 RS500 kit? I don't know what excites me more: the interior your doing or the 034 work!!!! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

That interior is awesome. I'd love to know what that kind of work costs. Should try to find the proper TTRS Recaro buckets from Europe...


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

ZPrime said:


> That interior is awesome. I'd love to know what that kind of work costs. Should try to find the proper TTRS Recaro buckets from Europe...


Oh you can get them. But they go for 8k if I am remembering correctly. Every once in a blue moon they come up for sale in the used market for 3-5k from what I have seen.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

hightechrdn said:


> 3. So does your engine coming out/apart have anything to do with the big announcement due on June 16th from 034 Motorsports regarding their new > Stage 2 package for the TT-RS? In either case, please post up all the details! Members of this (sub) forum eat up all the go fast information, even more so than the appearance mods.
> 
> 4. Interior - Looks awesome! Like others, I would be interested in finding out a ballpark price for that type of work. If you don't want to post the number, could you send it via PM to those that ask? If you got some sort of 'friend' discount, maybe the shop wouldn't mind you posting a 'retail' type cost instead?
> 
> Looking forward to reading your updates... Please don't make us wait too long!



Thanks! Yes sir. One of the first RS500 cars in the works. :beer: 


The interior work all in all should end up costing somewhere in the $3k range when finished. That's including headliner, pillars, door cards, all seats, center console, dash, armrest and all labor for removal and install.
Really it's a very good deal as far as I am conserned. It really will bring the car together and make it just a nice place to be.


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Holy ****! that seems like and OUTSTANDING price for that.


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

What beautiful stitching. OEM quality. Can't wait to see the final result!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLC TTRS (May 15, 2015)

Wow- You went all out.

I don't get the raised blocks with the same color. Black/Blue/Red to match wheels would breakup that color a bit and pop imo.
Other than that very high quality work!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

SLC TTRS said:


> Wow- You went all out.
> 
> I don't get the raised blocks with the same color. Black/Blue/Red to match wheels would breakup that color a bit and pop imo.
> Other than that very high quality work!


Thanks! I worked a little Saturday and managed to pull something else out to send to the interior guys..


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

It has begun! :thumbup:

http://store.034motorsport.com/rs50...=vwvortex&utm_medium=forum&utm_campaign=RS500


and some seat progress.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Gstno1 said:


> Thanks! Yes sir. One of the first RS500 cars in the works. :beer:


Yes and no. The Loba LO500P turbo has been out for a while. The only thing new about the RS500 kit is that it is 034Motorsports tuning. :thumbup:


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

A little update

The seats are turning out amazing!










We managed to fit the controller in the ashtray, while still retaining the 12V plug and full cover functionality. Close the cover for that OEM look.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

South Bend Stage 3 Endurance clutch and flywheel kit just arrived! Should be enough to hold down the power.

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/Audi-...tch-and-Flywheel-Kit-TT-2.5T-KTTRS-SS-TZ.html


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

:heart:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Hey Gstno1. You ever get in the Keller area? My son told me he saw a Black TT RS driving through there about 3 or 4 weeks ago or so.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

DFW RS said:


> Hey Gstno1. You ever get in the Keller area? My son told me he saw a Black TT RS driving through there about 3 or 4 weeks ago or so.


Doubt it was mine, it's been Nardo for a month or two in storage.

Update: Some Carbon goodies.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Some little updates. Alcantara dash trim,
and a OSIR Alcantara white stiched shifter boot. The engine should be back from 034 around the 20th of this month. #fingerscrossed


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Just a quick update on the rear seats. :heart:


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

UPDATE:
Things are starting to come back together. The motor should ship out from 034 around the 21st, lots of updates in the next coming week as it all starts to come together. The guys over at Auto upholstery needs showed up today , hauled ass and knocked out the interior install.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, the car is officially on air. There I go ruining another "race car". [>_<] The rears have a spacer that needs to come out, so it should sit lower in the rear.
Trunk setup is almost done, but we will continue to work on that as well.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I like the build... You are definitely going all out  Should be good for an article in a print magazine and certainly a lot of online coverage. Please post up how the engine and clutch combination work together, not to mention the air ride when driving in track type conditions. Keep us updated, please!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

SOME MORE UPDATES:

I had them upholster the "parcel?" shelf.



I also test fitted the wheels in both the air'ed out position and raised position. So I can know what size tires I needed to run, and then bought tires


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Going to need as much camber as possible. Crazy build so far.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Are you doing the RS500 Kit?


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

TroySico said:


> Are you doing the RS500 Kit?


:thumbup:


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Front bumper is officially done and ready to go back on for assembly.:heart:



Trunk setup is very near to ready, complete with a floating tank.


Wheels are on, just some minor tweaks. We still need to take out the rear spacer which will drop down the rears another inch/ inch and a half.


----------



## Evilevo (Apr 29, 2009)

Which intercooler is that? Looks smaller than most of the ones that replace the crash beam.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

The new intercooler isn't in yet. This is just the bumper on the floor with the core support propped up on the wall behind it.


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

Gstno1 said:


> The new intercooler isn't in yet. This is just the bumper on the floor with the core support propped up on the wall behind it.


Which intercooler are you planning on using?


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

DFW RS said:


> Which intercooler are you planning on using?


APR's Intercooler
https://www.goapr.com/products/intercooler_25tfsi_ttrs.html


I just got confrimation that the engine has shipped and is on it's way! It should be here friday after a long 3 month wait.

While the car was down, I had the headlights sent out. I've been building this car as a new style TTRS (soon to be released) mixed with the current TTRS. With the headlight design, I wanted to follow the same typle of design. Call it a Mark 2.5 TTRS I guess. 

Here is the new style LED headlights.



And here are my lights in progess, almost complete.


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

*Can you share where the lights were done at?..By the way love the build so far*

:thumbup:


Gstno1 said:


> APR's Intercooler
> https://www.goapr.com/products/intercooler_25tfsi_ttrs.html
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1QWIKWHP (Oct 19, 2012)

Also the Quattro badge is it the ebay item or something else ?


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

1QWIKWHP said:


> Also the Quattro badge is it the ebay item or something else ?




$85 Kind of pricy for Ebay stuff, but high quality. I had some difficulty figuring out how to mount it. I ended up throwing
away the useless directions and using hidden small zip ties.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/QUATTRO-RS-...-Audi-A5-A4-A6-RS4-RS5-Q5-Q7-TT-/321632476928


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Im interested to see the headlights on the car. Where did you send the headlights to?


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

A guy locally has been working on them.

https://www.facebook.com/SaintLighting/photos_stream


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

A nice little crate came in today... i wonder what this could be!




OHHHHH Shinny new long block!! With all the new stronger components! :heart: Thanks 034!!


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Gstno1 said:


> $85 Kind of pricy for Ebay stuff, but high quality. I had some difficulty figuring out how to mount it. I ended up throwing
> away the useless directions and using hidden small zip ties.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/QUATTRO-RS-...-Audi-A5-A4-A6-RS4-RS5-Q5-Q7-TT-/321632476928


I call bull**** on high quality.... I bought one months ago and it sits as trash in my closet. Cheap ass paint all bubled up and ****, looks like a 10 year old hellen keller painted it with her foot and her toes were amputated. Piece of ****. DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY.

It has all the quality of a $5 Chinese crap toy from a fair. Ill post pics and even video to corroborate if you want. $85 i would have rather burnt.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Dan.S said:


> I call bull**** on high quality.... I bought one months ago and it sits as trash in my closet. Cheap ass paint all bubled up and ****, looks like a 10 year old hellen keller painted it with her foot and her toes were amputated. Piece of ****. DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY.
> 
> It has all the quality of a $5 Chinese crap toy from a fair. Ill post pics and even video to corroborate if you want. $85 i would have rather burnt.


Wow! I'm sorry to hear that! Maybe you got a bad one? I'll take close up photos of mine, because it definitly isn't like the one you recieved.  Maybe it matters with the place you bought
it from or possibly they changed the process they manufacture it by? I'm sorry yours came in bad, but I'll definitly take some up close and personal photos for comparison.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Details on the engine build?


----------



## Dan.S (Jan 3, 2012)

Gstno1 said:


> Wow! I'm sorry to hear that! Maybe you got a bad one? I'll take close up photos of mine, because it definitly isn't like the one you recieved. Maybe it matters with the place you bought
> it from or possibly they changed the process they manufacture it by? I'm sorry yours came in bad, but I'll definitly take some up close and personal photos for comparison.

































[video]http://vid74.photobucket.com/albums/i247/dansrt-4/IMG_28431_zps2gxgq7gj.mp4[/video]


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Dan.S said:


> [video]http://vid74.photobucket.com/albums/i247/dansrt-4/IMG_28431_zps2gxgq7gj.mp4[/video]


Yeah, that looks like a POS... Sorry that you wasted $80 on it.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Ew, no wonder! That emblem is trash! That definitely wouldn't fly with me. Mine looks way way better. I forgot the get a photo while I was there but I will next time . I feel like you may have gotten a bad one
or ripped off. 

UPDATE!

Headlights are 90% complete. The only thing that needs to be revised are that the "amber" side marker needs to be removed.







Spaces are out in the rear and it looks like it lays out fantastic. It's really starting to come together!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Here is some up close photos of that "Quattro" emblem as promised for quality.


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

Gstno1 said:


> APR's Intercooler
> https://www.goapr.com/products/intercooler_25tfsi_ttrs.html
> 
> 
> ...


Who's doing the light pipe work? I was thinking the same thing on mine... 


Daily: 2013 A4 allroad prestige/sport - glacier white/black - modified to be a "wide-body s-line A4 Avant" #audiavantprojectusa 

Track: 2013 TT-RS - Suzuka/Black - Tech/Alu-optics/SportExhst


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Who's doing the light pipe work? I was thinking the same thing on mine...


http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ild-Thread&p=88109001&viewfull=1#post88109001


----------



## hatmpita (Dec 20, 2014)

*Very Nice*

I'm curious to see how those bags will change the handling set up. I live in Keller and I will definitely be looking for you in my travels. Really like it so far!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

hatmpita said:


> I'm curious to see how those bags will change the handling set up. I live in Keller and I will definitely be looking for you in my travels. Really like it so far!


Thanks! I'm sure you will see me around for sure.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Dude this build thread is dope I read it all throw! Keep on the good work Sir!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Headlights look so OFFICIAL! Just waiting on the front end to be put together to actually see them on the vehicle!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Went to go check on the car. The engine is going in this week. I had to snap some photos.





And here is the one everyone has been waiting on. 034 RS500


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Match made in heaven.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, I'm at a loss for words. That is one mean machine you're building, congrats!


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Crunch time as the motor goes in and I finish up a few key details.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

While they were working on the front end putting the finishing touches on the engine install last night, I decided to wrap the hardlines. The color matches pretty damn close to the wheels.
The engine should be running today and the front end should be put back together. I'll be sure and grab lots of photos when the vehicle rolls out of the shop.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

This car must be done 



















Small world. My brother lives in Texas and he sent me these pictures. I recognised it immediately.

Looking great.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Some updated photos.
Currently the car is down for repair. 1st and 2nd gear syncros decided to break. So until I get the new upgraded Syncros in and sort the gearbox issues, it will be collecting dust in the garage.
However I was able to get a decent photoshoot in before the issues arose.


----------



## Spikez1222 (Nov 30, 2011)

I thought you've HAD the synchro issue and already fixed it. That's a bummer.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your Gear Syncros failing! There's thread here at VW Vortex regarding to some improved Gear Syncros buy group.

Have a good one and keep the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Are you at DFW Euros Forum by the way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Spikez1222 said:


> I thought you've HAD the synchro issue and already fixed it. That's a bummer.


I did, but instead of just replacing the damaged syncros, they replaced the transmission. About (not exaggerating) 3k miles later, 1st and 2nd took a dump again. After looking deep deep into the issue, and reaching out to a lot of the people who have had the same issue. The common denominator seems to be the installation of a duel mass flywheel. We are just now starting to understand why this is happening on the high horsepower cars. Unfortunately I am running a duel mass flywheel as well. And this may be the cause of the recurring headaches. 





BETOGLI said:


> Sorry to hear about your Gear Syncros failing! There's thread here at VW Vortex regarding to some improved Gear Syncros buy group.
> Have a good one and keep the good work!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I did buy into the group by and the syncros I here should be here around March. Doing a new Sanchs clutch setup (single plate flywheel of course) an LSD and the new "upgraded" syncros. The end goal here is to make the transmission as bulletproof as the built motor.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Gstno1 said:


> I did, but instead of just replacing the damaged syncros, they replaced the transmission. About (not exaggerating) 3k miles later, 1st and 2nd took a dump again. After looking deep deep into the issue, and reaching out to a lot of the people who have had the same issue. The common denominator seems to be the installation of a duel mass flywheel. We are just now starting to understand why this is happening on the high horsepower cars. Unfortunately I am running a duel mass flywheel as well. And this may be the cause of the recurring headaches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to reread the threads here and double check what you have and are ordering. The issues with synchros is with a single mass flywheel. The overwhelming recommendation is to run a stock dual mass flywheel with an upgraded clutch.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> You might want to reread the threads here and double check what you have and are ordering. The issues with synchros is with a single mass flywheel. The overwhelming recommendation is to run a stock dual mass flywheel with an upgraded clutch.


OP - Did you have a SMF or DMF installed with the South Bend clutch?

JohnLZ7W - I am not so sure that the SMF is actually the root cause of the synchronizer breakage in mod'd TT-RS. I believe South Bend uses a sprung clutch disc, which will absorb vibration similar to a DMF. Ok, maybe not as much vibration as DMF, but the combo of a SMF + sprung clutch disc has worked in millions of cars in the past.

Instead, heavy clutch discs (from South Bend and others) causing a higher Moment of Inertia (MOI) through the input shaft + high RPM shifts seems more likely. Also, if there is any dragging of the clutch at high RPM, it would quickly kill the synchronizers. Improper "no lift shift" setup/operation, shifting the transmission faster than the synchro's can work, or trying to shift from 5th or 6th all the way down to 1st (or 2nd) could each be a factor/cause as well.

The job of a synchro is to speed up or slow down the transmission input shaft so that it matches the main/output shaft. A heavy clutch disc adds significant load (MOI) to input haft and thus to the the synchro's, making their job harder/adding stress. 

From what IROZ Motorsports mentioned to me, it seems that the South Bend style upgraded clutches for the TT-RS cause a very high synchro failure rate. However, they are using the Sachs 4 puck units, which have much lighter clutch discs with very high HP TT-RS's and not seeing the synchro failures. The Sachs 4 puck clutch is used with a DMF, so that doesn't prove or disprove my point about the SMF, but it does at least support the theory that the MOI of the clutch disc could be the cause of the synchro failures.

I could be completely wrong about this and the SMF's are really causing the synchro failures directly. However, to me it seems more likely that a SMF would cause issues with broken gears/shafts, due to cyclical loading/unloading from the 5-cyl firing pulses, not synchro's which are only loaded during the shifting process/operation.

Maybe Hank from IROZ could post up some information/data?


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

A little update for all who are interested. I am currently in the middle of rebuilding almost the compete transmission. I've had the dreaded 1st 2nd gear grind ever since I could remember. So when the gearing went I was totally prepared. Instead of buying a full transmission and going that route. I decided to tear it apart and rebuild it from basically the ground up.
* Warning.. the following images are graphic. Viewer discretion is advised.*


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

what offset are the AG 580's? I have them on my car too. 19x9.5 ET40. They poke out a bit which concerns me, but there hasn't been any rubbing. Just got them today though. What specs are yours, and any issues with them?


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

Any idea what part(s) failed first vs those taken out by the metal shrapnel in the oil? 

Are you going back with OEM parts or do you have some upgrades planned? 

The 6spd transmissions are definitely the weak point now with a built TT-RS.... My transmission has been great so far, but then again I don't use the No Lift Shift feature in my UM tune and my TT-RS is still on the stock turbo. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

hightechrdn said:


> Any idea what part(s) failed first vs those taken out by the metal shrapnel in the oil?
> 
> Are you going back with OEM parts or do you have some upgrades planned?
> 
> ...


You are probably still on a Dual Mass flywheel 

The transmission issues mostly follow single mass flywheel cars


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

^ That is correct. Along with going back to the stock flywheel (duel mass), I just ordered a dog bone mount/ pair of dogbone mounts (density line) and the billet shifter bushings all from 034 motorsports.
Designed to improve shifting precision while eliminating the slop associated with the factory shifting feel.


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

Some updated photos from Europen Experience


----------



## Drecca (Oct 26, 2003)

hah so it's because of you that Avant Garde sent me wheels that rub like crazy  

They mentioned they sold a set of M580's to another TTRS and that he liked them, so they sent me the same offsets but since I'm not bagged or lowered, they stick out a lot in the front and rub like crazy.

7 weeks later, still waiting for them to send me 2 new front wheels that won't rub


----------



## Gstno1 (Jan 13, 2005)

haha yep that's me. They should have known it might not have worked. They knew I was on air...


----------

